# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Diamond x Jungle Carpet Python - Our First!

## Charlie And Lucy

My husband Matt has been saying for a long time that he wants a Diamond x Jungle Carpet. The small pet store that we get all of our frozens from got a very pretty male in. Matt came home and told me that I just had to see this snake. The next week, we went to get frozens. Matt showed me the snake, and I surprised him by buying it as an early Christmas gift. He is so excited, and our new snake is awesome! I can see why people love carpets so much. We named him Diomedes. The shop owner isn't sure how old he is. What do you all think?

----------


## Charlie And Lucy

Oops, double photo! Here's the other one:

----------


## dragonboy4578

He looks awesome!!!! Congrats on the great pick up.... :Good Job:

----------


## catzeye21138

He is wicked looking, nice one!

----------


## gman8585

Holy that is awesome!love that carpet!!

----------


## gman8585

Where can I find wives that buy me carpet pythons for Xmas. 
Where did you get the carpet from?

----------


## John1982

Tons of diamond influence in that boy, excellent pickup, congrats!

----------


## babyknees

very pretty!

----------


## Vypyrz

Congratulations on a very nice addition. I think everyone should have a Carpet in the house. I'd suggest putting a small branch in his tub or mounting a couple of pieces of something like PVC pipe or wooden dowel rod. They are semi-arboreal and will enjoy something to climb on...  :Good Job:

----------


## Charlie And Lucy

You all are awesome!! Thank you so much!

He came from a small pet store here. The owner used to breed Carpets and he sold this baby to someone that ended up selling it back because he couldn't care for so many snakes. 

He is supposedly 4 years old but he is so small and skinny. He's super nippy too. He is striking at everything. I think he's hungry. We fed him and we barely dangled the rat in front of him and he had it coiled. I don't think he's that old. All of the photos that I've seen of 4 year old Carpets are so much bigger than he is. Is it possible that he's just a really small 4 year old?

He has a little climbing log in his tub right now. After he's settled in, we're gonna move him to a taller tub so he has more climbing room.

Again, thank you all so much!  :Very Happy:

----------


## optimum111

sick colors on this guy

----------


## Austin236

Good looking carpet, should be a looker when it gets bigger. 95% of my collection is morelia and I wouldn't have it any other way, there such amazing snakes.

----------

